
Ask HN: Need Help in Getting an EIN - sidyapa
Hey folks, I just registered a c-corp in delaware and am unable to reach the IRS via phone (as I am a foreign national) to submit the SS4. Would anybody here be willing to help me get one? It takes 5 min online if you have an SSN&#x2F;ITIN and your details won&#x27;t be revealed to me
======
howard941
According to
[https://sa.www4.irs.gov/modiein/individual/index.jsp](https://sa.www4.irs.gov/modiein/individual/index.jsp)
you can phone the IRS at +1 267-941-1099 . Anyone else needs to have a copy of
your signed SS-4. It's not clear whether it has to be a wet ink signature or
not.

